# Pulling while on leash



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Have a 1 year old who pulls for family member when they watch her. She listens to my wife and kids while on leash. When my paretpnts watch her she is pulling them trying to go after other dogs or people. She is not aggressive but just wants to see them.

When my parents are with us she listens so not sure how to resolve this issue as it's not happening when we are around.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

For the leash, it's just a standard flexi 15' leash. Was wondering if harnesses / leashes would work to prohibit pulling.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

I recommend a well fitted prong collar 100%, has she been trained or taken to a trainer?

my girl was the same way, I tried a harness, head collar and even a halti harness and nothing worked. I took her to a trainer for two weeks while I was out of the country (not for the pulling but for basic obedience) and they used a prong on her. now she doesn't even pull when using a soft flat collar. They are honestly one of the best training tools i've owned. Match that with an awesome trainer that teaches them to heel and you got a winner.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Few people I met at our dog training class also used a prong collar. Thanks for the input just trying to get different suggestions. She is currently wearing a flat collar. Couple other people recommended a dominant dog collar instead of pronged collar. Never heard of this collar but did visit Leerburg website to get additional information.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

GSD316 said:


> Few people I met at our dog training class also used a prong collar. Thanks for the input just trying to get different suggestions. She is currently wearing a flat collar. Couple other people recommended a dominant dog collar instead of pronged collar. Never heard of this collar but did visit Leerburg website to get additional information.


Both can be used for leash pulling. I try not to use it but sometimes you just have a puller. A dominant dog collar is basically a slip/choke collar re-branded. Despite how it might look I think a prong collar is a lot safer. Seems like I've been doing this a lot lately but here you go, your parent's shouldn't risk their safety and the dog's by a pulling 1 yr old pup,

https://www.amazon.com/Herm-Sprenge...8&sr=sr-1&keywords=herm+sprenger+prong+collar

Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar

You should fit it higher on the neck but make sure it's not too tight. Should fix the pulling in no time.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't have your parents use a prong collar unless they know how to. Ineffective or ill timed corrections won't help and may confuse or frustrate the dog. Get rid of the flexi lead, these things teach a dog to pull against pressure rather than give to it. If she walks well for you then she has likely simply learned she can get away with pulling with your parents because they don't know how to address it. What method did you use to stop pulling? Have your parents do the same. Teach them what to do when she starts to pull. Also make sure they have good control of her at other times. If they ask her to sit does she listen right away or ignore them?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_I wouldn't have your parents use a prong collar unless they know how to. Ineffective or ill timed corrections won't help and may confuse or frustrate the dog. Get rid of the flexi lead, these things teach a dog to pull against pressure rather than give to it._

I agree with Bramble. Incorrect use could lead to bigger problems. She walks fine for your family, but not your parents. Do your parents have a yard or do they have to walk her on lead? Perhaps taking her to your parents and having them walk her while you can see them and her not knowing your there so you can see what is exactly going on? Then you can help show them what they need to do to have her listen to them. Like Bramble asked, does she listen to them at all?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

TRAINING. there is no substitution no way around it .

this can help with the basic no pull which then allows you to fine tune walking into a well mannered heel - attentive to the walker without going into exaggerated sport version.

No Pull Leash | Shop No Pull Dog Leashes | ThunderShirt 

Thunder Shirt puts out some good quality products.
Getting the dog closer to being "on board" takes away the resistance and oppostiion , making it easier to do the training.

the GSD isn't going to be obedient to every family member to the same degree.

this may be the case with the parents - so this leash will stop the dog from taking extra advantage of them , ensuring more walks because both dog and walkers are having a positive experience.

you have to do training and not rely on equipment


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I've actually done the no-pull method (thundershirt leash) with just my regular leash. I just clipped it on, ran the leash down the spine to just behind the legs and then looped it around the chest and back through. It makes a loop around the dog's chest and is an unusual sensation to them when it snugs up (doesn't hurt them). Was useful when we first went to training and I was juggling a bunch of things with an overstimulated dog excited about all the other dogs and people.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

I personally feel that no pull leashes, harness, and collars only mask the problem instead of fixing it. 

Like carmspack said, Training is the only way to actually fix the pulling. Once my girl learned to heel she didn't pull, but I still don't walk her on just a flat collar. I can and she does fine but Prong Collars allow you to have that training tool to correct when needed. 

The others are also right when saying correcting at the wrong time or on accident can cause further problems but honestly I feel just for walking it would be fine for your parents to walk her on a prong collar after she's been trained as long as you educate them on it a bit. i.e. Don't yank it about or make sudden movements. 

Once she's learned to walk properly or heel then if she pulls, just the pressure of the prongs will more than likely put her back into place and a light snap of the collar will let her know that she's out of line. 

Because my dog was taught to Heel all I have to say is "Heel" when she began to go ahead of me and she falls back into place. If she doesnt I say "Heel" again and snapped the collar lightly and that usually gets her attention. 

Also just so you're not confused this is casual heeling not competitive. It just means the dog walks at your left, with their shoulder at your leg (how you probably want her to walk) They can look around, have a loose leash and be a doggo but also will look to you to know when its okay to go off and sniff, go ahead, or fall behind. My dog also sits when I stand still which I find extremely helpful since she's still young and full of energy.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I think that maybe you're parents are what needs training if the dog walks loose leash for everyone else. have them walk with you and the dog while you control the leash. after they see you and you explain what is happening give one of them the leash and walk with them correcting anything that is being done incorrectly.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

oh yeah , ditch the flexi. Get a nice 6' leather leash.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> oh yeah , ditch the flexi. Get a nice 6' leather leash.


I second this also


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GSD316 said:


> For the leash, it's just a standard flexi 15' leash. Was wondering if harnesses / leashes would work to prohibit pulling.


Lose the Flexi and forget the Harness/Halti. Got more in a bit.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GSD316 said:


> Few people I met at our dog training class also used a prong collar. Thanks for the input just trying to get different suggestions. She is currently wearing a flat collar. Couple other people recommended a dominant dog collar instead of pronged collar. Never heard of this collar but did visit Leerburg website to get additional information.


Leerburgh is a great source of information! The problem is that a lot of that advise is subject to interpretation. I and Rocky benefited from his info however! It was the first site I found when found I had 116 lbs of H/A OS WL GSD on my hands! In particular was "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog!" That is not "exactly" a H/A dog rehab "protocol" ( that I am aware of???) but that is how "we" used it! Worked out fine. 

People on the street will "tell" you pretty much everything ... most likely based on the "well it worked for me" concept. 

I suppose ... that includes "all" of us??? Difference is some of us understand what it is like to struggle with a dog and we bare that in mind. That being the case ... unless ... "your that guy/girl???" A DDC for you right now ... is not really the way to go. If you can "already" walk a dog properly with a SLL a Prong or Regular Collar and a Flat Leash. Then yes a "DDC" is a viable option ...but if you can't?? Then a DDC is only going to add to your problems not eliminate them. 

That said your "instincts" are good! The Flat leash and Regular Collar ... was the way to go ... the only mistake you made there was you "Messed it up with the Flexi" leash.

Hence .... lose the "Flexi" and go back to basics! See the first video clip here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

That is what you were trying to accomplish ... the use of the "Flexi Leash" however most likely got in the way?? I would "assume" as I have never used one.

A proper leash correction is "A slight tug sideways" you want to throw the dog off balance. A "Fexi" leash by its very nature is going to render doing that impossible ... I would imagine??

My tool of choice is a SLL but ... I tend to think of that tool as more of an art form than a science?? Thus half way thru the thread (I will post) I changed from promoting the "SLL" as a choice to bettering an owner's understanding of how to properly" use there "Real Tool" of choice. A Flat Leash and Regular Collar a Prong Collar or a SLL. 

The advantage the "Prong Collar" has over the others is the sideways correction for the most part only takes a wrist flick. That said ... have a look here.:

Slip Lead leash - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

Walking a dog properly on a loose leash is not about the given tool in use (as long as it's a real tool) it's about an owner's understanding of the principles involved. 

Welcome aboard and ask questions.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Well there is a lot of good points here. Will have to reevaluate what we are doing with the training.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> I think that maybe you're parents are what needs training if the dog walks loose leash for everyone else. have them walk with you and the dog while you control the leash. after they see you and you explain what is happening give one of them the leash and walk with them correcting anything that is being done incorrectly.


In "theory" once a dog has been trained properly to walk on a loose leash ... anyone can walk them. If the leash is on, the dog knows what to do. My crazy Boxer was a dream to walk. A little old lady with a cane could walk my crazy Boxer and would not know she was there aside from seeing her. A Herder (Dog) I trained that had never been on a leash in her life 4 years ( I took her after the owner said, off to the pound for you!)

I was not really a fan but I did not want that for her! I offered to foster ... I fell for her! All the herder dogs I knew of were ill behaved beast so I had no se for the lot of them! Sigh ... of course that "assumption was way off base, all the herder dogs I'd encountered were of simply ill trained "Dogs." 

We had Molly for months so I worked with her ... my wife fell in luv with her early on but was reluctant to say anything to me. Finally I brought up the subject of keeping Molly (Herder Dog) but ... to late! The phone rang a little boy 13 and his mom saw her online and wanted to see her. But ... they needed a dog that they could walk ... saddly??? I'd done my job to well, Molly and her soon to be new owner ... walked up and down the block liked they'd done it for years ... no issues. I'd done my job a bit to well???

On the other hand ... with only one session with serious pullers ... yes I could walk them properly in less than 5 minutes usually, quicker still with a SLL. But one session you know ... when I handed those dogs over to there caretakers, dogs that walked as well for "me" as my Struddell. Bamm ... back to form they go "dragging" there handlers behind them?? 

At anyrate, once a dog is taught to walk properly on leash ... then anyone can walk them on leash ... no special skills required. least ways ... that's been my experiance.


----------

